# Lunging with the saddle - what about stirrups?



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

With an English saddle _*ALWAYS*_ run the stirrups up to lunge. I've seen people do it with the stirrups down and it bugs the heck out of me to see the horse slammed in the sides with the irons. I dropped a stirrup iron on my foot once... it HURT! Why slam the horse's sides like that repeatedly?? I can see where it might serve some desensitizing purpose, but I do something separate from lunging to make sure that the horse is not afraid of the stirrups. The most I would think of doing on the lunge is removing the irons and letting the leathers flap, and I've never felt a need to do that.... When I ride English, unless I'm in the saddle or hand walking some absurdly short distance and then getting back on, I run the stirrups up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree that with most horses leave the stirrups up.

I do on occasion put them down on purpose with my younger horse as I want to her learn to accept annoyances. She tends to be reactive and this has helped.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Up. I have strap that runs over the top of the saddle - hooks to each iron and keeps them up. No slipping when I carry my saddle either. Those irons in the knee hurt like heck.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! That's what I'd think too - they should hit pretty bad when flying around and personally I always keep them up, but then yesterday I came across this video Breathe and while I think she's an amazing rider, in the very beginning she's obviously have the stirrups down... :???:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you, All! That's what I'd think too - they should hit pretty bad when flying around and personally I always keep them up, but then yesterday I came across this video Breathe and while I think she's an amazing rider, in the very beginning she's obviously have the stirrups down... :???:



What an amazing video!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Those irons in the knee hurt like heck.


I guess I have stumpy enough legs that my stirrups even down do not really hit my horse anywhere but the belly.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I guess I have stumpy enough legs that my stirrups even down do not really hit my horse anywhere but the belly.


My knees - when I carry the saddle!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> My knees - when I carry the saddle!



Oh... I run mine up in a manner they can not slide down when not in use.

Yes, they do hurt when you bash yourself in the shin with them.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

On an English saddle, I either run the stirrups up in a way that they cannot slide down, use the over-the-top strap to hold them in place, or simply take them off the saddle entirely.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh... I run mine up in a manner they can not slide down when not in use.
> 
> Yes, they do hurt when you bash yourself in the shin with them.


My irons are weighted so they can work their way down!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> My irons are weighted so they can work their way down!


I run them up and then put the tail of the stirrup leather thru the loop (that is where the stirrup would be if it was down) and then put the tail back thru the keeper, they can not work their way down.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I was taught to secure them in this fashion. I've let them down to trot or walk solely for desensitization purposes, and for a very limited amount of time.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is like what I do.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Twisting the leathers??! :shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Twisting the leathers??! :shock:


No.

No twisting.


Push stirrup up back of leather.


Push portion of the leather that is where the stirrup used to be up thru the stirrup and then up in front of the stirrup so it is now in front of the stirrup but has come from underneath it. The photos show it going back thru the stirrup, I do not do this. Then take the tail of the stirrup and run it thru the loop at the bottom that you now have in front of the stirrup and tuck the tail back into the keeper. 

Stirrup can not go anywhere. No twisting or knotting or anything.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont run my stirrups up if I am only lunging for 5 minutes or so. In that case I throw them over the opposite side of the saddle and they dont bang againest my horse. If I do run up my stirrups I have to change the hole they are on because I have webbers, not normal leathers.


----------

